# Recover to 4.5.602 from 4.5.621?



## mhous33

*removed*


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> hey dxers, there may be a way for you to revert to the 4.5.602 sbf from 4.5.621 after all. i just found this post on rootz-wiki where d2g owners can revert to 4.5.608 from 4.5.629 by flashing a partial sbf that contains the 4.5.629 rdl, cdt, boot, and recovery partitions after flashing the full 4.5.608 sbf:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/
> 
> I used the tool made by Skrilaz_CZ from here:
> 
> http://modmymobile.c...-22-2011-a.html
> 
> to make a similar partial sbf of the 4.5.621 rdl,cdt, boot, and recovery.
> 
> You *should* be able to flash this right after flashing the 4.5.602 sbf to downgrade successfully. my wife has my old dx now and fortunately i avoided the upgrade, so haven't been able to test this, but here it is if you'd like to try:
> 
> http://www.mediafire...3kqe7m392z6isye


This a version built for the DX? I was actually sitting in Android Depacker myself seeing what was done on the D2G version and realizing it looked pretty simple. If its a version you've built up for the DX and not the D2G version I'll happily flash this right away and let you know the outcome.


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> This a version built for the DX? I was actually sitting in Android Depacker myself seeing what was done on the D2G version and realizing it looked pretty simple. If its a version you've built up for the DX and not the D2G version I'll happily flash this right away and let you know the outcome.


Yes, as i mentioned in the op, this is a partial sbf made from 4.5.621.


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> Yes, as i mentioned in the op, this is a partial sbf made from 4.5.621.


Cool cool like to make double confirmation myself. Things can get stupid when you're overwriting ramdisk if its for the wrong device...









Backing up my AOKP right now, I'll be back in a bit, let ya know how it ended up going. Would be interested if I can then revert further.

If this works I may take this a step further. I noticed on XDA the Defy folks managed to get root put into their SBF files with CG39 modifications. Would be greatly interested if we could do the same.... (I'm thinking building a .605 and/or .621 pre-root SBF would be the bee's knees)


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> Cool cool like to make double confirmation myself. Things can get stupid when you're overwriting ramdisk if its for the wrong device...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backing up my AOKP right now, I'll be back in a bit, let ya know how it ended up going. Would be interested if I can then revert further.


Theoretically you should be able to flash back to 2.3.340; cool let me know how it goes


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> Theoretically you should be able to flash back to 2.3.340; cool let me know how it goes


Forgot I had to wipe my computer two weeks ago so didn't have the .602 SBF, re-downloading from my Dropbox as I wait lol.

I'm actually on BL 30.03 still, so I'm curious if this will theoretically let me revert back to Eclair again (I don't even know where you would find The Gift, lol)

Anywho. 15 minutes left on the download.


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> (I don't even know where you would find The Gift, lol)


https://sites.google...oid-x-sbf-files

don't know why you'd want to go back that far, but here ya go


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> https://sites.google...oid-x-sbf-files
> 
> don't know why you'd want to go back that far, but here ya go


Proof of concept? LOL. Flashing .602 now... time to purposely brick my phone


----------



## Goose306

Bootloader error. Gets to Red M, once it gets to where boot ani should start I just get Bootloader 30.03 Err A5,70,39,00,27

DOES NOT say mem_map blank blah blah blah though. Just says the usual Battery OK OK to Program. So I think its a start.


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> Bootloader error. Gets to Red M, once it gets to where boot ani should start I just get Bootloader 30.03 Err A5,70,39,00,27
> 
> DOES NOT say mem_map blank blah blah blah though. Just says the usual Battery OK OK to Program. So I think its a start.


was just wondering, how are you still on 30.03 if you upgraded to 4.5.621?


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> was just wondering, how are you still on 30.03 if you upgraded to 4.5.621?


Never taken an OTA or flashed an mbm (bootloader vers are not updated in SBF files, or at least vers #s)

BTW, I'm trying it one more time, if I get same issues then I'mma head back to my trusty .604 disc. I'm downloading the .621 SBF as we speak (again, I just wiped my computer) may try recompiling my own version here in a bit. Is there any special signing that's needed? Or can I just tear out all the extra stuff and recompile and call it good? The D2G thread wasn't too descriptive, but I'm pretty sure that's all they were doing.


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> Never taken an OTA or flashed an mbm (bootloader vers are not updated in SBF files, or at least vers #s)
> 
> BTW, I'm trying it one more time, if I get same issues then I'mma head back to my trusty .604 disc. I'm downloading the .621 SBF as we speak (again, I just wiped my computer) may try recompiling my own version here in a bit. Is there any special signing that's needed? Or can I just tear out all the extra stuff and recompile and call it good? The D2G thread wasn't too descriptive, but I'm pretty sure that's all they were doing.


the fact that you're not on 30.04 may be why it's not working? i included exactly the same cg groups and files as the d2g partial sbf...


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> the fact that you're not on 30.04 may be why it's not working? i included exactly the same cg groups and files as the d2g partial sbf...


Yeah I just pulled apart yours and noticed yours has BL 30.04 listed rather than 30.03. Didn't think it would be an issue as I've always flashed higher SBFs on 30.03 (.340/.602/.604/.605/.621) which all included the 30.04 BL rdl. I'm going to leave my phone *bricked* for a minute and wait for the_gift to finish downloading. Then I'll pull out the 30.03 BL and give it a shot. Failing that I'll just get it to .604 and flash the 30.04 mbm file to update my BL. Would like to keep it on 30.03, just cuz. But if I can't, that's fine


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> Yeah I just pulled apart yours and noticed yours has BL 30.04 listed rather than 30.03. Didn't think it would be an issue as I've always flashed higher SBFs on 30.03 (.340/.602/.604/.605/.621) which all included the 30.04 BL rdl. I'm going to leave my phone *bricked* for a minute and wait for the_gift to finish downloading. Then I'll pull out the 30.03 BL and give it a shot. Failing that I'll just get it to .604 and flash the 30.04 mbm file to update my BL. Would like to keep it on 30.03, just cuz. But if I can't, that's fine


any luck with the 30.03 bootloader?


----------



## Goose306

Sorry, was booting off my live disc. So, tried on every known BL, including 29.xx all failed. I just finished doing a .604 SBF, I gotta head out to the bars here in a bit since its my roommates birthday so gotta have a working phone. I'll get to updating the BL in a bit, tomorrow if I have time between work and college. If there is anyone else willing to test this that would be fabulous too, I know there's plenty around here on .621/.604 with BL 30.04 who could try it.

One interesting thing I noticed while I'm on the MX .604 while I'm loading up bootstrap and ROM Manager to flash back my AOKP backup is my radio reverted. I'm back to .13p radio, no longer .15p... so parts of the .602 image took, just something about the updated flash didn't take. It seemed to be skipping the RDL portions... it does that normally since I'm on 30.03 and never had any issues, but it skipped RDL even when I had the 30.03 BL put in the SBF.

Ah well. Like I said I don't have any more time to mess with it tonight. I'll get to it later.

Edit: LOL. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## vmm13

I'll give this a try. I'm on 30.04, all you'd have to do is post what I need to sbf into because I don't know how to make the partial sbf file


----------



## rren

vmm13 said:


> I'll give this a try. I'm on 30.04, all you'd have to do is post what I need to sbf into because I don't know how to make the partial sbf file


Any good news?


----------



## mhous33

vmm13 said:


> I'll give this a try. I'm on 30.04, all you'd have to do is post what I need to sbf into because I don't know how to make the partial sbf file


check the op.


----------



## rren

mhous33 said:


> You *should* be able to flash this right after flashing the 4.5.602 sbf to downgrade successfully. my wife has my old dx now and fortunately i avoided the upgrade, so haven't been able to test this, but here it is if you'd like to try:
> 
> http://www.mediafire...3kqe7m392z6isye


after flashing the 4.5.602 sbf to downgrade successfully, the phone will restart, the bootloader will ERROR. how to stop the installation of the 4.5.602 sbf?


----------



## mhous33

rren said:


> after flashing the 4.5.602 sbf to downgrade successfully, the phone will restart, the bootloader will ERROR. how to stop the installation of the 4.5.602 sbf?


that is what is expected; now, put phone in bootloader mode if it isn't already and flash the partial sbf...


----------



## rren

mhous33 said:


> that is what is expected; now, put phone in bootloader mode if it isn't already and flash the partial sbf...


Ok, the bootloader is correct, but after flash the partial sbf, the phone restart, after the red M logo, the bootloader show:
Bootloader
30.04
Err: A5,70,39,00,27
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB


----------



## mhous33

rren said:


> Ok, the bootloader is correct, but after flash the partial sbf, the phone restart, after the red M logo, the bootloader show:
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err: A5,70,39,00,27
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB


that's strange; i don't understand why it works for d2g but not dx. another plan of attack would be to flash the 621 sbf, then flash a system-only 602 sbf, root it, and then install a pre-rooted 621 system.

thanks for trying


----------



## mhous33

just linked a system-only 602 sbf in the op if someone wants to try it.


----------



## rren

mhous33 said:


> just linked a system-only 602 sbf in the op if someone wants to try it.


If the Droid X's version is MB810.4.5.621(kernel: 2.6.32.9-g1282440) or MB809.4.5.604(kernel: 2.6.32.9-geadffa3), it's very easy to use cm*w recovery* to restore the system of 4.5.602/4.5.605 to Droid X, the wifi will not work. if we want to change the kernel, the bootloader will error.


----------



## mhous33

rren said:


> If the Droid X's version is MB810.4.5.621(kernel: 2.6.32.9-g1282440) or MB809.4.5.604(kernel: 2.6.32.9-geadffa3), it's very easy to use cm*w recovery* to restore the system of 4.5.602/4.5.605 to Droid X, the wifi will not work. if we want to change the kernel, the bootloader will error.


So wifi doesn't work with the 621 kernel and 602 system, right? My suggestion is to flash the 602 system just to get root, then flash pre-rooted 621 system; theoretically wifi should then work.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhous33

updated op with 602 system-only sbf and 621 pre-rooted system update if someone wants to try this.


----------



## Goose306

mhous33 said:


> updated op with 602 system-only sbf and 621 pre-rooted system update if someone wants to try this.


621 pre-root is that a full SBF of .621 or secondary flash?


----------



## mhous33

Goose306 said:


> 621 pre-root is that a full SBF of .621 or secondary flash?


it's a pre-rooted 621 system-only update. if you want to try this approach, flash the full 621 sbf, then the 602 system-only sbf, get root, then flash the 621 pre-rooted system in clockwork.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Well I try this method on my extra dx. Let's see what happens


----------



## mhous33

vtwinbmx said:


> Well I try this method on my extra dx. Let's see what happens


so what happened?


----------



## vtwinbmx

mhous33 said:


> so what happened?


The 602 system-only sbf seems to have bad links unable to use 7zip all three come up with unable to extract


----------



## mhous33

vtwinbmx said:


> The 602 system-only sbf seems to have bad links unable to use 7zip all three come up with unable to extract


It is a multiple part archive, you need to download all three files and then extract.same for the pre-rooted system.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cluck

Didnt work. I've been following along this thread for the past two days trying to get my root back on 621.

Is there a way to combine the 602 system only flash with a rooted 621 remainder? I am willing to test all methods.

Btw...when you do the 604 root method and update it to 621, youre still stuck with mb809 firmware. Therefore, really bad flashing abilities here in the US.


----------



## astrobc1

The link is down for the custom sbf from mediafire. Can someone post a new link please?


----------



## vtwinbmx

astrobc1 said:


> The link is down for the custom sbf from mediafire. Can someone post a new link please?


This method didn't work.







OP maybe working on a new method to try.


----------



## Goose306

We still can't revert but if you want to regain root on a proper .621 system check the stickied .621 thread. We can flash kernel now so we can be back on proper rooted .621 and if you want the .621 blur-system you can restore the rooted nandroid.


----------



## astrobc1

Can someone repost the link to what we flash after we brick our phone? It says invalid or deleted file. I would like to try this. And should I use RSD Lite or Linux?


----------



## newmanx4

What version were you on? .602, .605, or .621?

Sent from my Liquid X


----------

